# Oostende ( Belgium) to Ramsgate Ferry Info



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Had this in an email sent to me, so sharing it here for the community



> My name is Marc Dumont from Belgium
> Last week I had a nice trip to Cornwall .
> What might be very intresting for your readers is
> - that I had a ferry crossing from Oostende ( Belgium) to Ramsgate , and back , for only 92 Euro (+/- 62pounds). This was a week trip (7days) (For a day trip it is only 62 Euro which is 41 Pounds) .This was for a 7.2 mtr Camper, height 2.5mtr. and up to 9 people. http://www.transeuropaferries.com/ .
> ...


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*TEF*

Hi

Trans Europa Ferries are a favourite of mine for price - but alas cannot convey dogs!

For anyone who is new to the company, they will allow you to park on the dockside at Ramsgate overnight if you are sailing on an early morning crossing.

The on board food is also good value when compared to other operators

Rapide561


----------

